

Avoiding Massive Fraud: A Good Reason to Teach Children Software Development - tenpoundhammer
http://impressmyself.co/post/110732351644/avoiding-massive-fraud-a-good-reason-to-teach

======
PaulHoule
The issues in this case are not so much coding but project management.

For instance there was that lady who ran Health and Human Services when there
was the troubled Obamacare project, and when she testified before Congress she
was like "What could I have done about it?"

At that level "getting it done" is about realistic planning, managing vendors
and such.

~~~
tenpoundhammer
That's a good point, but I think having a basic understanding of software
development issues would provide a project manager with the insights needed to
know that something should be done at all, at which point they would then need
the ability to do something.

